# AC in Anderson 400



## MattCatt (Jul 25, 2017)

This house has Anderson 400 replacement windows (tilt double sash). Not sure how unique they are to other vinyl replacements. 

Situation:
The second floor central AC has been diagnosed as dead. System is too old to use the modern refrigerant, we've been told EVERYTHING needs to be replaced (except vents and electrical wiring). And the access hole to attic is too small for newer and larger pieces. One problem after another.

We figured we would buy one or two window ac units to get us through the summer, but then I realized these windows won't accept an AC like the old fashion wood windows. I've read Anderson disavows any responsibility if window AC is installed. I understand all the various reasons why one can't be popped in. 

Since I will need to make some kind of platform to support the unit that won't put any load on or any screws into the window elements, I was wondering if anyone had a relatively simple design. And ultimately it would be really nice if I didn't even have to remove the screen - IOW, some kind of box.

I am hoping someone has done something similar or welcomes the challenge to help figure this out. 

To remind some and inform others, the tracks are vinyl and prolly not suitable to hold weight of ac against bottom of sash. 

Photo below.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My HVAC tech has a portable he loans customers when it's a day or so waiting on parts etc.

Consider reading through this article while waiting on the site X-perts for more information about portables as a temporary solution.

http://thesweethome.com/reviews/the-best-portable-air-conditioner/


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

You have to take the screen out.

Generally all you need to do to put a window AC into a vinyl window is make a nice fitting piece for the sill. So, for example, let's say you lay a 1x4 in the bottom of the frame that is kind of notched on the ends to fit the grooves of your jambs... once you drop it in it won't be able to slide out. If it is tall enough to cover the bottom lip of the window, you would be good to go. 

Your window AC should come with its own box and sides that slide like an accordion door... to fill up the gap. The box will have a lip on top that will catch the window sash when you lower it the right amount. (It might be a good idea to cut a stick so that the window can't be raised. Normally you screw the box to the sash but not a good idea in this case.)

You might also get adjustable L-brackets for the unit that will help balance and level the unit. Sometimes they come with the AC, sometimes not. The brackets help avoid putting undue stress on the sash and sill by transferring lateral Ypressure to the siding below the window.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't do it. Get one of the room free standing unit that just ducts the air to the window and installs the cover plate that excepts the ductwork. In that case you're not putting that much weight on the sill


----------



## MattCatt (Jul 25, 2017)

Senior & Windows:
a portable or two was my first idea, then I read all the opinions and reviews. The cons out weighed the pros. Noise, efficiency, size, bulky cumbersome hoses, dealing with water, etc. 

XSleeper: 
These windows present a multiple of issues that are not present with normal wood sashes. In the jambs are vinyl tracks that are too narrow to fit the usual side curtains of a window AC. Also, I fear the tracks are not robust enough to deal with the lateral force on the bottom rail of the bottom sash. 

The stools on these windows are only 1.5" wide and appear to be only nailed to the apron and not a framing member, thus not giving me confidence they will hold anything cantilevered out the window. And then that damn trim piece on the stool that can only be considered a stop for the bottom sash. The sill itself is vinyl or vinyl coated, not something I want to screw into. 

It appears I need a platform that only has downward forces onto the stool and sill. Yes, a bracket on the exterior of the house would be good to support the AC, but I just hate screwing into the siding (cedar shingles) for a temporary solution. 

Anyway, I was hoping that someone had dealt with a situation very similar with all the issues and had an "out of the box" solution.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/AC-Safe-Universal-Light-Duty-Air-Conditioner-Support-AC-080/100091666


----------



## MattCatt (Jul 25, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/AC-Safe-Universal-Light-Duty-Air-Conditioner-Support-AC-080/100091666


Thank you, although it doesn't look like what I want because of the screws that would need to go into the sill or stool, it does give me an idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

MattCatt said:


> Thank you, although it doesn't look like what I want because of the screws that would need to go into the sill or stool, it does give me an idea. :thumbsup:


Here is my google search, some more ideas.:vs_cool:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=wind...s1_1j1LOXZEXjtOxq_1Ujkk&imgrc=a-_y_8vIGr9JZM:


----------



## MattCatt (Jul 25, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Here is my google search, some more ideas.:vs_cool:
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=wind...s1_1j1LOXZEXjtOxq_1Ujkk&imgrc=a-_y_8vIGr9JZM:


EXCELLENT, thanks

and it included one of my alltime faves


----------



## MattCatt (Jul 25, 2017)

looks like solution will be based on this, have to make allowances for that damn "bottom sash stop" that's attached to the stool. 

Thanks all


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

MattCatt said:


> EXCELLENT, thanks
> 
> and it included one of my alltime faves


I almost posted the same photo:vs_no_no_no:


----------

